

Man Buried in Haiti Rubble Uses iPhone to Treat Wounds, Survive - bigmac
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/haiti-survivor-iphone/

======
jon_dahl
This guy is actually a friend of my co-founder. Amazing story.

For general amusement, read through the comments on the Wired article. The guy
is accused of lying because "a DSLR flash can't light a pitch black room" and
"his iPhone battery couldn't last 65 hours".

------
phaedrus
This is just as much a story about what "man + computer" equals. THIS is what
early computer pioneers dreamed a computer could be to people.

------
pkulak
And look at that, he even had to courtesy to review the app in the app store
after his ordeal.

